# Fish are freaking out!!Help!!



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi I am new and probably am not doing anything right.Anyway,This is probably a really stupid question,but whenever i turn on the light in my 30 gallon fishtank,All of the fish freak out and go to the bottom of the tank and sit there  .Some people tell me that its normal,but they just sit there until I turn off the light.One of my guppies actually died when I turned on the light :shock: .Like I said I am new and it is probably a stupid question,but please give me some info.If it helps at all,the bulb is a 17 watt florecent light that came with the hood.Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

Please switch on the room light first. This gradual process will prevent severe stress. Your guppy may have died from being stressed further by your sudden switching of the light. Otherwise, suspect your water parameters as the cause.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you so much for the advice.I have been afraid to turn on the light since my guppy died from it.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I make sure that I do the same thing at night. I make sure the room lights are still on before turning the aquarium lights off so that the fish aren't suddenly plunged into darkness.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would have never thought that it could put stress on fish by making it suddenly dark.Thanks!!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought so either, and funnily enough, the only fish I've ever had which were frightened by the lights going out were guppys!


----------



## AF_medic (Feb 18, 2007)

Discus aren't too fond of it either :roll:


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Same here, I turn the room light on first in the AM then turn the tank light on. In the PM I turn off the tank light first, then the room light. I'm trying to simulate a sunrise/sunset for them. I'm such a nerd!


----------

